# Coincidence?



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

This is purely fluff, but admittedly, I find it no less weird.

I don't pay a great deal of attention to Astrological signs, or that kind of thing.

However ...

I can't help but think this has to be a statistical anomaly.

Last 4 women I have been 'highly' attracted to and involved with all share the same birth month. 3 have the same birthday. 3 have the same middle name. The fourth has a birthday within 7 days of the other 3.

Interesting? Odd? Yes? No?

Anyone else out there have a habit of stacking girlfriends with the same birthday?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm intimately acquainted with a woman who has married 3 Aquarian males - all February birthdates.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Wow ...

How about that?

On a lark, I actually did look into the whole Zodiac, sun-sign thing.

According to all of that, I don't do well with Aquarians ...

But ... the women I dig on are one of my most compatible signs. Which I found all the more bizarre, because I'm still not buying it.

Makes me want to go find a fiesty, passionate Aquarian ... just to blow the bell curve.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I dunno, the missus is Aries, I'm Capri... we're not supposed to be a good match =/


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

We all have preferences. I always dated Pisces and the time I deviated had awful consequences. Hubby never dated a non-Virgo. Weird? Yeah but there is something to be said about "birth signs" and how they relate to personalities. 
Middle names being the same isn't so bad. Alot of women I know have Marie as their middle name. It's not hard at all to find a woman with that middle name and three wouldn't be unsual at all. 
Same birthday is a little weird though.


----------



## Gene S (Oct 24, 2011)

My wife came from a family of atheist scientist types. Highly accomplished people who laughed about signs and all that. She carries on that tradition publicly, but I can tell she puts huge stock on my sign. She reads that stuff all the time and even her mother will sneak around to look at the horoscope stuff on yahoo. Anyway, my wife has basically admitted to me recently that me being born under a certain sign has huge importance to her, and all of her past boyfriends had the same sign but one. I don't get it.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Wow ...
> 
> How about that?
> 
> ...


Just don't go nuts and date a Scorpio. Virgos are pretty cool. Even tempered and docile. Oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

WHAT THE F--K!?!?!??!?!!!!!!!!!

Out of curiouscity for randomness I just came across this:

Aries Woman and Capricorn Man Love Compatibility | Ask Oracle


> She needs to be less demanding and he needs to be more expressive if they really value their relationship and want it to work.


Now that's just f--kin plain scary...
But other things it's rather incorrect, still, that ONE line was dead on.

Still, someone told me that with my birthday, I'm a cross Sagittarius/Capricorn or some such =/ hence the some Sagi stuff and some Capri stuff matches me while others don't, but I don't know -.-


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Same birthday is a little weird though.


Certainly not like I went looking. When the woman I'm dating told me her birthday, apparently I got a horrified look on my face, because she asked, "What's wrong?" and looked nervous ...

I told her I had a cramp ...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Even tempered and docile. Oh wait, nevermind.


I rest my case.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Gene S said:


> My wife came from a family of atheist scientist types. Highly accomplished people who laughed about signs and all that. She carries on that tradition publicly, but I can tell she puts huge stock on my sign. She reads that stuff all the time and even her mother will sneak around to look at the horoscope stuff on yahoo. Anyway, my wife has basically admitted to me recently that me being born under a certain sign has huge importance to her, and all of her past boyfriends had the same sign but one. I don't get it.


I guess I'm comfortable with it simply being 'Odd'.

I have a hard time accepting that our personalities are dictated by the orbits of celestial bodies, but boy could I go for a celestial body right about now ...

Buddum bum ... ching ...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Quit hitting on women at the DMV renewing their drivers licenses.

Mystery solved!


----------



## Gene S (Oct 24, 2011)

Deejo, oh I agree it's odd. I guess I didn't make clear, but my wife didn't know in advance what any given guy's sign was. She just ended up dating/marrying people who always had the same sign (but one didn't and he was a jerk, etc.). I don't believe it either, though I have nothing against it, but it's just all very surprising to me.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Certainly not like I went looking. When the woman I'm dating told me her birthday, apparently I got a horrified look on my face, because she asked, "What's wrong?" and looked nervous ...
> 
> I told her I had a cramp ...


Ha!

Well, there is a reason why a certain month matters to you. I am no firm believer but my sister sure is and she emails me often about this stuff. Most of it is pretty spot on and based on when you were born, you gravitate towards people born during certain months. Very odd but less quacky than you (or I) would think.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I rest my case.


Well you said you wanted fiery. Virgos can be calm and calculated but hot heads as well. Eh, we keep things interesting.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

RandomDude said:


> WHAT THE F--K!?!?!??!?!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Out of curiouscity for randomness I just came across this:
> 
> ...



Aries women are infuriating. And apparently ... I can't live without them ... that's the sign. The 3 birthdays were Aries/Taurus crossovers. Great ... stubborn and bull-headed.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Well you said you wanted fiery. Virgos can be calm and calculated but hot heads as well. Eh, we keep things interesting.


Just like my ex.

BTW - her lawsuit got thrown out.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Quit hitting on women at the DMV renewing their drivers licenses.
> 
> Mystery solved!


But it's like shooting fish in a barrel.

I swap out the eye chart and declare, 'Can you please read the line out loud?'

And they say:
"U R Hot N I Want 2 Go Out With U."


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Deejo said:


> But it's like shooting fish in a barrel.
> 
> I swap out the eye chart and declare, 'Can you please read the line out loud?'
> 
> ...


Stubborn and bull-headed?

Who knew?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> Quit hitting on women at the DMV renewing their drivers licenses.
> 
> Mystery solved!


:rofl:


Maybe that's why its such a classic pick-up line?

Although - do people actually use pick-up lines?

Can't believe I'm going to have to learn this kind of crap!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Virgos are pretty cool. Even tempered and docile.


Yes, we are, except for the docile part. On a lark, I once went to this lady who was reputed to have uncanny abilities, and of course, she told fortunes. My grandmother was native american, and always made a big deal of of a supposed owl spirit within. Now, don't take it literally. It is a person who can see more than others. Maybe in battle, he can see in the night, and their warriors carried owl feathers in battle. Otherwise, it referred to seeing spirits.

So, when my friends and I went to this astrological guru, I'm not sure of her reason for doing so, but the lady acted like she saw a ghost when I sat in front of her. She threw my money at me and made me leave. Honestly, I used deodorant, and I don't see dead people. And I only read certain people if I see their eyes.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Very odd!

I never went for the same things twice :rofl:

I'd never be with another Aries male again.

My husband is a Pisces


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Aries women are infuriating. And apparently ... I can't live without them ... that's the sign. The 3 birthdays were Aries/Taurus crossovers. Great ... stubborn and bull-headed.


ARE YOU SERIOUS?!
That's my wife's sign! Aries/Taurus crossover lol

And yes she's a freakin headache! But I wouldn't have it any other way! VERY stubborn!



> Virgos are pretty cool. Even tempered and docile.


=/
My mum was virgo, she was bad tempered to everyone! I carried some of her bad tempered traits too, which makes me Capri/Sagi + trait of Virgo with bad temper!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My daughters are virgo and scorpio. I'm a gemini/cancer cusp. It's an interesting household.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

I’m an Aries, stbxw Capricorn. Not supposed to be compatible but she was my stability and I was her instability! Left to her own devices she reckons she’d had have a predictable but boring life. Being with me she saw lots of the world and lived in different countries and cultures. I saw and actually dreamt of her at times as my green field, somewhere stable to come home to. The woman in my circle I’m most attracted to is a Capricorn, birth date 4 days after my stbxw’s.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you guys know this stuff - or are you looking it up?

I'm a Pisces - which - from what I've read - fits in with my "niceguyness." Wife is a Scorpio - and I only remember that because of the tattoo she got on her neck a year ago.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Do you guys know this stuff - or are you looking it up?


Seriously! And since the universe is expanding outward and an incredible rate, with the stars growing further and further apart, will the personality traits expressed within each sign expand also, exagerating at the same rate? Maybe this explains the explosive growth of psychological disorders diagnosed in recent years?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Halien said:


> Seriously! And since the universe is expanding outward and an incredible rate, with the stars growing further and further apart, will the personality traits expressed within each sign expand also, exagerating at the same rate? Maybe this explains the explosive growth of psychological disorders diagnosed in recent years?


I just thought it was funny - right after my (STBX)W got her first tat - with her sign - was when they came out and said all of the signs may be "wrong"!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It's changing for people born NOW. Not when we were born. lol.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> It's changing for people born NOW. Not when we were born. lol.


You got one too, eh? You sound like my wife!!!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I just thought it was funny - right after my (STBX)W got her first tat - with her sign - was when they came out and said all of the signs may be "wrong"!


Exactly! That's why if I decide to get a tat, it's gonna' be a lot more practical than a zodiac sign, and one that will appeal to my wife. I'm thinking of one on my arm: "Stop and get milk, maxipads, and chocolate". I'd never have to buy another post-it note again.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Do you guys know this stuff - or are you looking it up?
> 
> I'm a Pisces - which - from what I've read - fits in with my "niceguyness." Wife is a Scorpio - and I only remember that because of the tattoo she got on her neck a year ago.


I'm very much an Aries, pioneering, leader, competitive and all that, can help in some ways with understanding yourself and your partner.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

So - most of you seem to believe there is something to this?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> So - most of you seem to believe there is something to this?


It is not that crap you read while standing in line at the grocery store. If you really were to look at your astrological sign and see where the sun/moon hung on the day, hour and minute you were born, you will find it has a lot more truth to it than wackiness. I didn't believe much about it until my sister got in to it and she (based on the above mentioned) was able to get me, my children and my husband pretty spot on and also who their ideal partners are. Oddly enough, he is a Pisces who only dated Virgos. I was a Virgo who dated Pisces. Weird but when you really research it (or have a crazy sister willing to do it) you realize alot about yourself and the "reasons" if you will.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> So - most of you seem to believe there is something to this?


I'm a Libra and that's about all I know about it. Nor do I care, I don't believe in such things. 

Sh!t, a black cat just walked by.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> So - most of you seem to believe there is something to this?


The bit I don't believe in is the downside or shadow side of my sign


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Just don't go nuts and date a Scorpio.


Ah come on now, what is wrong with Scorpios!? That would be ME -of coarse !  

Yeah, really really odd with the same birthdates! What are the chances of that.

I never looked into signs, I know nothing about them at all. 

No strange sign stories, just a coincidence of 13's for us....... me, husband & my best friend growing up.... we are all #13 babies... 3 consecutive months in a row -him & her were Friday the 13thers. We have 2 other friends who have 13 birthdays too, a good friends husband has the same birthday as mine. What is there not to love about the # Thirteen.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Ah come on now, what is wrong with Scorpios!? That would be ME -of coarse !
> 
> Yeah, really really odd with the same birthdates! What are the chances of that.
> 
> ...


Nothing against Scorpios at all. For Deejo however, that would be the death of him. Remember how he says he wants a woman who could kick his aZZ physically? Okay now toss in a rather hot headed type A woman who is untrusting oftentimes. Bottom line, he starts a relationship with a Scorpio, he better be up for fitness tests at Star Wars speed and to be laid out flat on his back.....and not in a good way.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> This is purely fluff, but admittedly, I find it no less weird.
> 
> I don't pay a great deal of attention to Astrological signs, or that kind of thing.
> 
> ...


Just re-reading here.

The LAST 4 - so not some random sample out of the 1,000s - but 3 of the last 4 have had the same birthday; And 3 of the last 4 the same middle name.

The middle name thing seems *almost impossible*. Mind if we ask what the common middle name is?

And the birthday - wouldn't it be 1/365*1/365*1/365? Or one in nearly 49 million?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Nothing against Scorpios at all. For Deejo however, that would be the death of him. Remember how he says he wants a woman who could kick his aZZ physically? Okay now toss in a rather hot headed type A woman who is untrusting oftentimes. Bottom line, he starts a relationship with a Scorpio, he better be up for fitness tests at Star Wars speed and to be laid out flat on his back.....and not in a good way.


Did I mention my wife is/was a Scorpio? Have I ever mentioned her before...???


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Deejo said:


> I guess I'm comfortable with it simply being 'Odd'.
> 
> *I have a hard time accepting that our personalities are dictated by the orbits of celestial bodies*, but boy could I go for a celestial body right about now ...
> 
> Buddum bum ... ching ...


Fingerprints of the Gods is a fabulous read …. http://www.grahamhan****.com/library/fotg/


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Deejo said:


> This is purely fluff, but admittedly, I find it no less weird.
> 
> I don't pay a great deal of attention to Astrological signs, or that kind of thing.
> 
> ...


A coincidence is the universe's way of pointing something out to you. But what it's trying to tell you from this I can't begin to imagine!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Just re-reading here.
> 
> The LAST 4 - so not some random sample out of the 1,000s - but 3 of the last 4 have had the same birthday; And 3 of the last 4 the same middle name.
> 
> ...


I'm betting the middle name was Marie. Yes, Deejo?


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Halien said:


> Yes, we are, except for the docile part. On a lark, I once went to this lady who was reputed to have uncanny abilities, and of course, she told fortunes. My grandmother was native american, and always made a big deal of of a supposed owl spirit within. Now, don't take it literally. It is a person who can see more than others. Maybe in battle, he can see in the night, and their warriors carried owl feathers in battle. Otherwise, it referred to seeing spirits.
> 
> So, when my friends and I went to this astrological guru, I'm not sure of her reason for doing so, but the lady acted like she saw a ghost when I sat in front of her. She threw my money at me and made me leave. Honestly, I used deodorant, and I don't see dead people. And I only read certain people if I see their eyes.


Don't knock it. It's never happened to me, but I've heard very similar stories from my dad's side. I don't understand it, or read too much into it, but I don't dismiss it either.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Just re-reading here.
> 
> The LAST 4 - so not some random sample out of the 1,000s - but 3 of the last 4 have had the same birthday; And 3 of the last 4 the same middle name.
> 
> ...


I'll try not to bore people, but it is not just a simple matter of combinatorics and probabability, as you describe. But you are moving closer, in my opinion. I'm a certified 6 Sigma Black Belt, but did the job in the past, so we're the kind of guys that do stuff like setting up the protocols used to prevent terrorist attacks in airlines and stuff. My particular job was to predict automotive failures. There are a lot of subtrends in birth patterns and names in america. Blame stuff like the Vietnam war for birthdays, parents and telvision programs for names, and the like before including the stars in our calculations. 

Incredibly, parental personalities tend to contribute to the choice of their kids names, and the kids then show remarkable adaption to their parent's personalities, and the names they are given, according to some psychologists. I'm talking out of my arse, though. Its easier to chuck it up to stars than spending years getting certified as a 6 Sigma Black Belt.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Deejo said:


> Anyone else out there have a habit of stacking girlfriends with the same birthday?


Would that be criss-crossed for airflow to dry 'em out or all in parallel like firewood against the wall?


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

But science so easily discounts many things taken for facts in times gone by. According to science, If it can't be observed and proven it doesn't exist type of thing. I think in some ways our minds have lost far more than they’ve gained over the millennia. For example I told a scientist friend of a dream at two in the morning where my Grandmother visited me, it woke me up. I waited till 10, I was in a desert in Oman, until I phoned my mother and the first thing she said was that she had sad news for me as my Grandmother past away in the night. My friend said “coincidence” and he was very serious. I think science has led to a lot of closed, narrow mindedness in these things.

One of the things that fascinates me is the gravitational energy of the Moon, how it can lift vast oceans 15ft and more, yet it’s such a small thing up there in the sky. And then I get to thinking about the Sun, the very distance of it yet still it’s energy affects everything on Earth. But the Sun is very small relative to other stars and then there’s the black holes and all with their gravitational energies! And then there’s us humans made up of what, some 90% water if I remember correctly and if those celestial bodies can affect oceans, what I wonder goes on inside of us?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> Just re-reading here.
> 
> The LAST 4 - so not some random sample out of the 1,000s - but 3 of the last 4 have had the same birthday; And 3 of the last 4 the same middle name.
> 
> ...


Specifically ... women that I have been VERY attracted to, and involved with. I had a few dates with women whose birthdays I never got, but these are women that I spent some time with ranging from months to years.

April 20th is the date, the middle name is Marie.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Specifically ... women that I have been VERY attracted to, and involved with. I had a few dates with women whose birthdays I never got, but these are women that I spent some time with ranging from months to years.
> 
> April 20th is the date, the middle name is Marie.


Do I win a gold star for guessing the middle name? Lordy, EVERYBODY has that middle name including yours truly.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

michzz said:


> Would that be criss-crossed for airflow to dry 'em out or all in parallel like firewood against the wall?


Definitely more like trying to make a house out of a deck of cards.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I'm betting the middle name was Marie. Yes, Deejo?


Just saw your post. Holy Sh!t now we're dealing with psychics too!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Just saw your post. Holy Sh!t now we're dealing with psychics too!


Madame Zelda at your service. That'll me $5 or a lock of your mustache hair.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo - are you sure you aren't drinking too much lately? "Dating" the same girls - blacking out - meeting up again later...like an alcoholics version of Groundhog Day? But with more sex? And a girl named "Marie"?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

AFEH said:


> But science so easily discounts many things taken for facts in times gone by. According to science, If it can't be observed and proven it doesn't exist type of thing. I think in some ways our minds have lost far more than they’ve gained over the millennia. For example I told a scientist friend of a dream at two in the morning where my Grandmother visited me, it woke me up. I waited till 10, I was in a desert in Oman, until I phoned my mother and the first thing she said was that she had sad news for me as my Grandmother past away in the night. My friend said “coincidence” and he was very serious. I think science has led to a lot of closed, narrow mindedness in these things.
> 
> One of the things that fascinates me is the gravitational energy of the Moon, how it can lift vast oceans 15ft and more, yet it’s such a small thing up there in the sky. And then I get to thinking about the Sun, the very distance of it yet still it’s energy affects everything on Earth. But the Sun is very small relative to other stars and then there’s the black holes and all with their gravitational energies! And then there’s us humans made up of what, some 90% water if I remember correctly and if those celestial bodies can affect oceans, what I wonder goes on inside of us?


A good summary of the physics involved in tides, gravity of celestial bodies.

Misconceptions about Gravity and Tides

from what i understand, the ties are not being lifted--the water is falling towards the moon!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd give Brighteyes a gold star - and a badge for "creepiness" - but then it would look like I was just trying to seduce her!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

AFEH said:


> One of the things that fascinates me is the gravitational energy of the Moon, how it can lift vast oceans 15ft and more, yet it’s such a small thing up there in the sky. And then I get to thinking about the Sun, the very distance of it yet still it’s energy affects everything on Earth. But the Sun is very small relative to other stars and then there’s the black holes and all with their gravitational energies! And then there’s us humans made up of what, some 90% water if I remember correctly and if those celestial bodies can affect oceans, what I wonder goes on inside of us?


I'd tell you I like this - but you might get the wrong idea. 

Ever read any Wayne Dyer?

I often wonder - of all the matter that was part of me at birth - how much of those molecules / atoms / whatever - are still with me today?

And oh - my middle name - Marie...


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Specifically ... women that I have been VERY attracted to, and involved with. I had a few dates with women whose birthdays I never got, but these are women that I spent some time with ranging from months to years.
> 
> April 20th is the date, the middle name is Marie.


Well although an Aries I'd be no good for you as my middle name is not Marie!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I'd tell you I like this - but you might get the wrong idea.
> 
> Ever read any Wayne Dyer?
> 
> ...


Apparently everything in you is renewed over a period of two years! So you are quite literally a changed person to what you were two years ago!

No haven’t read Wayne Dyer.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Addressing Sawney Beane, Halien, and Bob ...

I suppose that's why I posted it. As a gaffe of course, but almost everyone I know has one or more 'odd' stories to share. The kind that simply do not seem to fit into the standard paradigm of 'how things are supposed to work'.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

michzz said:


> A good summary of the physics involved in tides, gravity of celestial bodies.
> 
> Misconceptions about Gravity and Tides
> 
> from what i understand, the ties are not being lifted--the water is falling towards the moon!


I’ve just taken up beach fishing, so getting into incoming tide times because the fish come in to feed on the tide. I think on the Moon dragging the water along with it, pretty powerful stuff which ever way it’s looked at. I was amazed at the high tide yesterday and then found out it’s to do with the new moon. I do wonder though can I still call myself a fisherman if I don’t catch anything.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

AFEH said:


> Apparently everything in you is renewed over a period of two years! So you are quite literally a changed person to what you were two years ago!
> 
> No haven’t read Wayne Dyer.


He's been around for quite some time. He leans more now towards "traditional" christianity - but by no means a christian writer. He writes about this type of stuff often - a connection between the physical and the spiritual. The idea that there are no coincidences. 

You might enjoy...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Joseph Campbell has some great stuff, too.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Just saw your post. Holy Sh!t now we're dealing with psychics too!


C'mon, if its not Marie, then it almost has to be Lynn. I share the same middle name as my BIL, FIL, his father, and two of my friends.

Of course, I also called my brother once because I dreamed that he ran a red light and was hit by a bread truck. Too late!! The bread truck totalled his car. He lived in the pacific NW, and I even remember the wierd logo on the van.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Addressing Sawney Beane, Halien, and Bob ...
> 
> I suppose that's why I posted it. As a gaffe of course, but almost everyone I know has one or more 'odd' stories to share. The kind that simply do not seem to fit into the standard paradigm of 'how things are supposed to work'.


I think it’s really great to be aware of these things. I also think there’s more going on than we’ll ever truly understand. Dreams for example. That’s a massive part of our unconscious/subconscious life. What on earth is going on with our dreams and what’s the best way to interpret their meaning? I sometimes think on it’d be good to have a video recording so we could play them back when fully awake. And then I think do I really want to know? I dreamt once I was defending my mother from a crocodile with a broom of all things. Turned out the crocodile was my brother! Turned out he was trying to get her into a home so he could sell her house. But again I think so much has been lost even with our dreams. I think in some ways our mind has narrowed and hardened to these things and there’s so much “noise” around us that little else can get in or out.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

AFEH said:


> I think it’s really great to be aware of these things. I also think there’s more going on than we’ll ever truly understand. Dreams for example. That’s a massive part of our unconscious/subconscious life. What on earth is going on with our dreams and what’s the best way to interpret their meaning? I sometimes think on it’d be good to have a video recording so we could play them back when fully awake. And then I think do I really want to know? I dreamt once I was defending my mother from a crocodile with a broom of all things. Turned out the crocodile was my brother! Turned out he was trying to get her into a home so he could sell her house. But again I think so much has been lost even with our dreams. I think in some ways our mind has narrowed and hardened to these things and there’s so much “noise” around us that little else can get in or out.


Funny you mention this, I was listening to the radio this morning and there was a guy who does "cognitive dream therapy" which allows the sleeper to actually control his or her dreams. The benefit behind it being able to cut out the noise around us and allow for a peaceful/non-violent deep sleep. I'm going to look in to it because my dreams tend to be very very vivid and I wake up feeling unrested and almost fearful.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> C'mon, if its not Marie, then it almost has to be Lynn. I share the same middle name as my BIL, FIL, his father, and two of my friends.
> 
> Of course, I also called my brother once because I dreamed that he ran a red light and was hit by a bread truck. Too late!! The bread truck totalled his car. He lived in the pacific NW, and I even remember the wierd logo on the van.


Marie was the most popular girls middle name from the 1960's to the 1970's here in the States. Given that Deejo likes women between the ages of 40-50, the odds that he would fall in love with three women with the middle name of Marie are very high.
The birthday is a tad more peculiar. If Deejo would have said "and they were born September 20th" that would have made sense as September is the most popular birth month being 10 months out from Christmas but April? Cannot explain that.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

My wifes name is very similar to my first girlfriends and their birthdays were very close, within a week of each other.

I think you have something there.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Funny you mention this, I was listening to the radio this morning and there was a guy who does "cognitive dream therapy" which allows the sleeper to actually control his or her dreams. The benefit behind it being able to cut out the noise around us and allow for a peaceful/non-violent deep sleep. I'm going to look in to it because my dreams tend to be very very vivid and I wake up feeling unrested and almost fearful.


Just read this Mind's eye: Experts use magnetic scanner to see videos 'playing' inside people's brains | Mail Online


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My husband is Taurean. I'm Aquarius. He can be stubborn, I'm more laid-back. And then I take a look at others around me who are closest - and they're Taureans too. This includes my mom and two closest friends. I'm surrounded by Taureans. I relate well with other Aquarians and feel like I "get" Librans. I wouldn't really consider myself into astrology but it does seem uncanny as to those who are closest to me are of the same birth month. My very close friend even has the same birth date as my H. Weird. 

They're all upfront and loyal. At times, frustratingly rigid but this seems a healthy balance for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

AFEH said:


> I think it’s really great to be aware of these things. I also think there’s more going on than we’ll ever truly understand. Dreams for example. That’s a massive part of our unconscious/subconscious life. What on earth is going on with our dreams and what’s the best way to interpret their meaning? I sometimes think on it’d be good to have a video recording so we could play them back when fully awake. And then I think do I really want to know? I dreamt once I was defending my mother from a crocodile with a broom of all things. Turned out the crocodile was my brother! Turned out he was trying to get her into a home so he could sell her house. But again I think so much has been lost even with our dreams. I think in some ways our mind has narrowed and hardened to these things and there’s so much “noise” around us that little else can get in or out.


You mentioned dreams and my H and I have been buggin in recent years because more and more we seem to have very similar dreams. And they're detailed too. This doesn't relate to "oh we watched The Dark Knight before bed, so THAT'S why we both dreamed that..." These are unusual dream moments, seemingly random to happenings of the day, that we both share. It's the weirdest thing when one of us starts telling a dream in the morning, just to hear back "wtf? I dreamed almost the exact same thing!" Especially it seems, when they are strange with obscure detail.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> You mentioned dreams and my H and I have been buggin in recent years because more and more we seem to have very similar dreams. And they're detailed too. This doesn't relate to "oh we watched The Dark Knight before bed, so THAT'S why we both dreamed that..." These are unusual dream moments, seemingly random to happenings of the day, that we both share. It's the weirdest thing when one of us starts telling a dream in the morning, just to hear back "wtf? I dreamed almost the exact same thing!" Especially it seems, when they are strange with obscure detail.


When I dream and see other people in the dream, sometimes I wonder if they are having the same dream at the same time but seeing me there! My Nan most certainly got herself into my dream before she left and I was some 3,000 miles away.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think it holds much weight in the modern world or maybe that we don't quite understand it enough to use it to our advantage. 

I've read about my star sign and it's always so freaking broad it could apply to anyone. I mean if I'm the sign of the scales shouldn't I be balanced? Never heard anyone describe me as that.

Amp...I now find you much cooler though as a rule...and Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I just think weird things happen. Who knows why? I will admit that I don't actually put much 'stock' in signs and things. Otherwise, it might make my brain melt - I just go with the flow.

I have my own weird coincidence. My H is from a very large family and is the youngest son. His other brothers were all married when we met. Ironically, all of my H's brother's wives (my SILs) all have the same first name as I. And, after we married, during an after Thanksgiving dinner card game, I found out they all have the same middle name (and no, it's not 'Marie'  ).

It was easy enough to pass that off as just a 'popular' name pairing of the particular age group we were in. But what threw me for a loop - later still, while talking with my H's mom, she told me it was easy to remember all of our birthdays because they are all within two weeks of each other in the same month (although we are different ages.)

Hmmm... I didn't know whether to feel in awe because how often would that happen with all of your brothers/SILs, or pissed because apparently I wasn't that unique. There are at least two 'others' of me and doggonit we all have the same name and birth month.


----------



## iDeal (Oct 25, 2011)

It is called cold reading. something that will always relate to a certain percentage of the population. same thing that fortunetellers do... 

Look up "Derren Brown - Cold Reading" on youtube.

Maybe i am making an ignorant comment since i have not read this full thread and all 5 page of it. if anyone would kindly post some feedback on my above comment, i would really appreciate it.

Regards


----------

